# Tips for a fixed gear crit ?



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

A local crit has just added a new fixed category. The only rules are a front brake, and 21 foot roll-out, max, meaning that in one rev. of the cranks, the bike should travel no more than 21 feet, to level out the playing field, sort of. My 48 x 16 should fall under this rule. Totally prepared to get my a$$ kicked, esp. since many of my competitors are really strong trackies. The course is flat, just 90 deg. turns and 1 wide sweeping turn.

My crank length is 170, works on the track, but maybe change to 165 (which I've been thinking about anyways) to avoid/minimize pedal scrape? That's probably going to be the limiting factor : how fast I can get through corners, which is an issue in a 'normal' crit too. But what other things should I think of? I know I need practise on clipping in quickly on my fixed.
Should be fun, will be in 2 weeks. 

Thanks,
hrv


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Have you done lots of crits on regular bikes? If so, I imagine the speed won't be much different, and I'd gear about the same as you usually run, or pretty tall. Spinning too much really takes a toll.

Do you have a track frame with a high bb? If so, I really doubt you'll strike a pedal even with 170 cranks. I have thought about, but never tried, a way to test this. Attach something like a stiff wire to the bottom of your pedals sticking down, so that it will scrape and audibly tell you if you are getting close to pedal strike, then repeat turns faster and faster until it hits. Note your angle and speed, then you'll know your limits. Nonetheless, I've never struck a pedal while pedaling through corners on a regular bike, so there should not be a problem on a track bike.

A 48x16 is just under 21 feet, and is 23.7 mph at 100 rpms, and 127 rpms at 30 mph. A top speed sprint of around 36 mph would be 152 rpms. So, I'd use as tall as you can under the rules. I've run some calcs, and I don't find a gear ratio that is higher but still under 21 feet.

Doug


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Have done about 20 - 30 crits*

Mostly on a car race track, mellow turns. Have done just a handful of 'industrial park' crits.

Good tip on the wire thing. If nothing else, push the turn angle/speed in practise to know my limits. Maybe I'll borrow my buddys' motorcycle leathers!

Thanks for the calcs. I can only assume that the top guys will be easily doing 30 mph. I have some extended-spin practise I better get to.

hrv


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*also*

Also, you might think about cornering technique that keep the bike more upright while you lean your body, like motorcyles, if that's possible while always pedaling. I've never really tried, but seems possible. Nonetheless, everyone is nearly in the same boat, so I imagine power will still be the primary factor, not equipment.

Doug


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

DougSloan said:


> Also, you might think about cornering technique that keep the bike more upright while you lean your body, like motorcyles, if that's possible while always pedaling. I've never really tried, but seems possible. Nonetheless, everyone is nearly in the same boat, so I imagine power will still be the primary factor, not equipment.
> 
> Doug


That's what I was gonna suggest. Learn to corner without leaning as much.

Don't ride the outside of the pack if you can help it. Crashes always go wide...

M


----------

